# Drastic Mood Change



## Megalin5150 (May 3, 2013)

Hello, my hedgehog Milo's personality seems to have completely flipped as of a few days ago. He is what you would classify as a cuddler. He's always very mellow, doesn't explore much, and pretty much just likes to sleep and cuddle when we hang out every night. Now, as of a few days ago he seems to be horribly restless. If we take him out, he throws a fit (spikes up, hisses, jumps, and won't stop moving) and I'm not sure why. There hasn't been any changes around him, no change in his diet or the amount of time I spend with him, or any traumatizing events that might have ticked him off.

Has anyone had a similar experience or know how to handle this? He's just 6 months old. I hope this doesn't stay because our other hedgehog, Kol is about as grumpy as they come and has been that way since he was a baby. I don't want both of my little ones being grumpy and unpleasant.


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

I might consider a trip to the vet. Any sudden and drastic mood change is cause for concern. He might have an ingrown quill, or an injured toe, or any number of things bothering him. I'd get him checked out.


----------



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

If you live in an apartment or have close neighbors, have any of them made any new weird smells or noises? Put out any rodent repellers?

Have you checked him over for quills poking him or small injuries?

Another member had this happen with her hedgehog Thistle lately and after moving her cage to another room, Thistle went back to being sweet. Maybe some of the advice and questions asked there can help you. http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...-help-she-s-frantic-spastic-not-sleeping.html


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Agreed with both above - I'd check for any changes at ALL in environment, even tiny things. Check him over as well for anything out of the ordinary. Keep an eye on all the other important things - food/water intake, activity level, and poop/pee changes. You could certainly try switching the cage room as well, but if you notice anything else out of the ordinary with him, or if it continues for a few more days without any explanation, I'd take him in for a vet check up, just in case.


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

That sounds exactly like what happened with me and Thistle, I couldn't find a single reason why she suddenly flipped on me. I was worried maybe a neighbor had one of those rodent deterrents, but seemed unlikely. Her cage had been in my living room for over a year, but I moved her to the office (upstairs) and the next evening she had calmed down and has been back to her normal sweet self. Still no idea what triggered the freak out. Good luck!


----------

